# F30 Flat Tyre Monitor (RPA) failure



## coffeebee (Oct 5, 2015)

My car is a F30 2012 328i. After doing some coding, I tried to enable the tyre pressure and temperature display on iDrive, but no figure was showing. So I believed my car doesn't come with the required sensors, however the "Flat Tyre Monitor (RPA) failure" warning came up afterwards.

I reset all changed values but in vain, the warning was still there. Even I restart the engine, the warning came up in few seconds.

I found a related page and modified the values according to the FTMS setting below, but no luck. I used the transmitter and Tool32 to clear the error code. It was success, but after restarted the engine, it came up again. There are few times, the "Drivetrain" warning also came up, but it disappeared after restarted the engine.

Can anybody tell me anything else I have to modify? I believe this problem is due to the coding rather than the hardware failure, so please help!!! :bawling:

FTMS (flat tire monitoring system ABS based) RPA	
<<< CAFD_00000069.caf.009_001_004 (KOMBI L6 BO) >>>	
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > ST_TYR_RDC_ALIVE	nicht_aktiv
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > ST_TYR_RDC_TIMEOUT	nicht_aktiv
KOMBI L6 BO > FZG_Ausstattung 3003 > DSC_MIT_RPA mit_rpa

<<< CAFD_00000052.caf.007_010_000 (ICMQL) >>>	
ICMQL > Daten 3000 > IcmKod_B_SA2VB	nicht_verbaut

<<< CAFD_000000F9.caf.007_003_022 (HU_CICHB) >>>	
HU_CICHB > EXBOX 3001 > RDC	nicht_aktiv
HU_CICHB > EXBOX 3001 > RDC_SAFETY nicht_aktiv
HU_CICHB > EXBOX 3001 > RPA_CIC	activ


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coffeebee said:


> My car is a F30 2012 328i. After doing some coding, I tried to enable the tyre pressure and temperature display on iDrive, but no figure was showing. So I believed my car doesn't come with the required sensors, however the "Flat Tyre Monitor (RPA) failure" warning came up afterwards.
> 
> I reset all changed values but in vain, the warning was still there. Even I restart the engine, the warning came up in few seconds.
> 
> ...


Besides FEM_GW and GWS, do you have any ECU's that are missing their CAFD or have CAFD named cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255?


----------



## coffeebee (Oct 5, 2015)

No ECU missing CAFD (except the 2 you mentioned), nor abnormal CAFD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coffeebee said:


> No ECU missing CAFD (except the 2 you mentioned), nor abnormal CAFD


Then you need to VO Code each ECU that you coded to reset it, and see if problem disappears.


----------



## coffeebee (Oct 5, 2015)

I have returned all modified codes, but the warning still exist. 
However, I found it appears when I start the cold engine in the morning. After running certain distance, it may turned off if I restart the engine some time.

Can anybody shed me some light please?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Although I don't have your series, I have gotten few times a similar warning in my F82 M4. If you want to further figure out, you may have to run Rheingold and check for any stored faults and take it from there. With the diagnostic tool, it will show what ECUs have what faults, if any.


----------



## coffeebee (Oct 5, 2015)

Will take time to have a trial, thanks for your suggestion anyway



aboulfad said:


> Although I don't have your series, I have gotten few times a similar warning in my F82 M4. If you want to further figure out, you may have to run Rheingold and check for any stored faults and take it from there. With the diagnostic tool, it will show what ECUs have what faults, if any.


----------



## coffeebee (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally I took the car to repair shop, they found the problem was due to ABS sensor out of order. They replaced them and the problem had solved. Nothing related to my coding.

Thanks for your answers and suggestions!


----------

